# found wood pigeon UK



## blue2you (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi I am so glad that i have found this forum this evening, a couple of hours ago i was out feeding the rabbits and saw in one of the bushes a lovely wood pigeon i though it was a bit strange that it wasnt flying away as i was out there with my daugher and my lurcher suzie i walk over to it and it didnt move until i went to touch it and then it jumped down on the ground and rain away, thankfully my daughter caught hold of the dog and sent her away and after a quick chase i managed to catch him/her and i have put it in a spare out door rabbit run i have put some wild bird food out and a tray of water and have covered the run so it doesnt get stressed, it doesnt seem to be able to fly at all but i cant see any injurys to the wings but he wont flap them at all he can walk round and doesnt have any think else wrong with it as far as i can see i have phoned a local rescue who have taken pigeons before and so if he makes it through the night i am hoping to take him down there tomorrow but i just wondered if he should have a straw bed for the night i cant really bring him in as i dont really have any where to put him in the house.
Just looking for any advice that will help him through the night


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Good of you to put him somewhere safe. Does he seem to be an adult (with the full white neck flash) or a youngster? If he is just a young woodie he may not be too sure about feeding himself. 

I'd say that as long as where he is, is safe from any predators (straying cats, foxes maybe) he should be OK without extra bedding for the night, though he would be safer inside in an old cardboard box or pet carrier maybe. 

Does the place you know of keep sick/injured/orphaned pigeons until they can be released, and are they able to home those that may not be releasable? Not actually using his wings at all would appear to indicated some problem, but anything would be a guess.

(If you want to give a location we may be able to suggest other places if this one is unable to deal with the woodie long term)

John


----------



## blue2you (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi John 
Thanks for your reply i have put him a little box with some straw in as i dont like the thought of him being just on the hard floor i have put him in it and he looks a little brighter as he managed to flap his wings a bit which is more than he was doing earlier so i am really hopeful that he will make it throught the night.
The run is secure from cats and foxes so he should be safe enough, he isnt a adult pigeon as he doesnt quite have the white ring but he is a good size so dont think he is a baby baby.
I am keeping my fingers crossed that he might have a quick recovery as i would really like to release him in my garden as we have a good sized wood pigeon population.
We seem to attract the ill and disabled pigeons as for 3 years we had a wood pigeon that had a damaged leg we nick named him hop-a-long as thats what he did although when i first saw him i wasnt sure he would live long but he stuck around for about 3 years and then one summer he was gone but i know that he looked after himself he was always in good condtioned and loved the ladies.
We have another big male WP that use to come down to feed on daliy bases but we had to stop this for a bit as he was getting to tame and tried to get in the house several times which would have been find but i rescue Lurchers and they would have had him for lunch unfortunatly but we have started again and so far he hasnt tried to get in again ao as you can see i would love for him to stay around here and not spend the rest of his life in a cage
I live in south birmingham just in case there is any one in the area that could help


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

There is a rescue place near Birmingham that we have serious reservations about as although they take pigeons they don't look after them. However, this place (it may be the one you had in mind) has been recommended:

Wythall Animal Sanctuary
Middle Lane
Headley Heath
Birmingham.
B38 0DY

Tel: 01564 823288

This is actually South Birmingham location.
They are very pigeon friendly. Take in any injured pigeons.
Don't have a vet on site but will take any bird in need of treatment to their vet.
They will keep and treat any bird that has a chance of recovery.
Have an open aviary where birds can choose to leave or stay once recovered.
Will take other birds and some wildlife.
It is open for the public to view between 2.00 & 4.00 pm every day except Tuesday.


----------



## blue2you (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Thanks this is the rescue that i was thinking about but am going to speak to them in the morning to see what is the best for him and also if they do take him and he gets well would they allow him to come back to me to be released.
But i am thinking that as long as he eats and drinks he can stay here until he is strong enough and then release him, if he needs to see the vet i am quite happy to take him and give him any treatment that he needs i just hope that he makes it throught the night but i will keep you all updated as this web site has been a real god send 
thanks again


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I've not used that rescue centre but have spoken to them. They are small and very caring and will send any bird for treatment to their vets and carry out what ever is recommended.
Obviously they are guided by the vets as to whether there is a good chance of making a good recovery.
If you do take the Woodie to your own vets, just make sure they know you are willing to take on the care before you let them take it off you otherwise it may get euthanised as they aren't usually in a position to nurse them through illness due to space and manpower. If they know you'll take responsibilty, they may well give it some treatment.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.

Janet


----------



## blue2you (Aug 22, 2009)

well Mr Pigeon has made it throught the night, he looks very bright but still doesnt seem willing to flap his wings i have watched him eat some seed and peek at the water dish so i am really pleased about that he is walking around i just wish he would try and flap his wings i am going to contact the rescue again later and hopefully they will able to offer assistance in getting him well again but just keeping my fingerscrossed that he continues to get well and we can release him soon


----------

